# Front Axle Half Shaft Recall



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

If it checked out at the dealer, you _should_ be fine. I took my Eco on a 1700 mile round trip knowing it had the same issue and it did fine.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Call your dealer and talk to them about this. They may want to give you a loaner for your trip but they may also reinspect and determine you should be good to go. Also, go ahead and change your oil. The GM AC Delco Dexos1 is only good for 5-6 thousand miles.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

No you can't assume you will be safe. Just because there are no immediate signs of failure, the part *needs* to be replaced! I would either obtain a Loaner/Rental from GM or just obtain one as I would hate to see you stranded?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Good luck with a rental if that Camaro recall is legit. I crashed my car into a curb on the right front and still passed inspection 9000 miles ago. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## N8zdad (Mar 23, 2014)

I brought my kid's Cruze in before he and I took a 3000 mile trip 4 weeks ago. They told me my car was part of the recall and gave us a loaner Cruze. A visual inspection will determine if your car is part of the recall or not. It either is or isn't. If it is they should take your car and give you a loaner until they can replace the half axle. If not they you need no further action. 

Sounds like he's telling you it is, but not following through with the loaner. I'd be concerned more about the dealer antics than axle failure but both would register on my radar. 

And it's time to change the oil. It should be covered.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

My Car is also part of the recall. No 'loaner'. If the shaft is broken, 'loaner'!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> My Car is also part of the recall. No 'loaner'. If the shaft is broken, 'loaner'!


This! I went in April and it will be July when I get my axle put one. They caled me last week after I already made another 1900 mile road trip. It only makes sense but same time axle should be re inspected if you been 3 months on it after the recall happened.


----------



## CREWZIN (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks for all the reply's guys. I'll Call Monday, make an oil change appointment (FREE for first 2 years) and have them inspect the axle again. To clear that up , as someone said, they inspected it for stress cracks and since there was none, no loaner and I was free to go on my way till the new axles arrived at dealer. Ill tell them about the up comng trip and asked that it be inspected again.


----------



## earnhardtnorth (Apr 21, 2014)

It was my understanding that if a Cruze was affected by this recall, it was not to be driven until the defective part was replaced. If the part numbers on the shaft installed on your car were not in the range of affected part numbers, then it was not part of the recall and no loaner or further action was required for this recall. I too would advise to ask your dealer some very pointed questions and only accept straight answers.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

CREWZIN said:


> Thanks for all the reply's guys. I'll Call Monday, make an oil change appointment (FREE for first 2 years) and have them inspect the axle again. To clear that up , as someone said, they inspected it for stress cracks and since there was none, no loaner and I was free to go on my way till the new axles arrived at dealer. Ill tell them about the up comng trip and asked that it be inspected again.


 Well there's another problem, this time with 'our' free Oil & Rotations. Did you read the 'fine print', 'see dealer for details', that little * on the CRUZE Sticker? The "Program" calls for up to 4 Oil Changes & Rotations as dictated by the DIC/Oil Monitor. What a rip, I only have 2000 miles and 6 months with the CRUZE and my first free Oil change isn't due for another 50%. So much for free maintenance


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Eddy,

Your dealer should change the oil anyway after six months. Oil has both a "bottle shelf" life an "in engine shelf life", regardless of miles. Don't let them tell you it's not ready to be changed.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

That sounds about right although I read the monitor can't show more than 12%? This is what Edmunds just republished. Also I read the Sonic has a 1 year 12,000 mile interval?

General Motors brands (Buick, Chevrolet and GMC) began to offer free maintenance for two years or 24,000 miles on 2014 and newer vehicles. The coverage includes up to four oil changes, tire rotation and 27-point inspection as dictated by the owner's manual and oil life monitoring system.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

earnhardtnorth said:


> It was my understanding that if a Cruze was affected by this recall, it was not to be driven until the defective part was replaced. If the part numbers on the shaft installed on your car were not in the range of affected part numbers, then it was not part of the recall and no loaner or further action was required for this recall. I too would advise to ask your dealer some very pointed questions and only accept straight answers.


Nope they 1) Identify if it's the one that is being recalled 2) identified if it's damaged or showing signs of future damage. If you pass 1) you are on the way! You fail 1) and 2) you get a loaner and pray it's not a bad car and a long wait. 

My last axle recall was like 2 weeks but this 2nd one is mixed in with way more affected cruzen. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## 2014LT1 (Jan 16, 2014)

Wednesday will be 7 weeks they have had mine. Like mentioned I would have it reinspected before the trip. 

The free oil changes are tricky. Only allowed 4 in 2 years and OLMS must be at a certain percent, I want to say 20% but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

CREWZIN said:


> Thanks for all the reply's guys. I'll Call Monday, make an oil change appointment (FREE for first 2 years) and have them inspect the axle again. To clear that up , as someone said, they inspected it for stress cracks and since there was none, no loaner and I was free to go on my way till the new axles arrived at dealer. Ill tell them about the up comng trip and asked that it be inspected again.


Hey CREWZIN,

Please feel free to send a PM our way if you have any questions regarding the recall, or if you have any concerns. We will be looking forward to an update with this, and appreciate any feedback you may have. Have a good day!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Ruby2013 (Nov 15, 2013)

I just found out today, by taking my car in to the dealer, that my 2013 cruze is part of the recall. They could not give me a time when the parts would be in. I inisisted they give me a loaner as I am a single woman that spends most of my time driving, alone. I decided on this new car when my 2008 Saturn Aura, that I LOVED had the transmission go out (one month out of the 5 year warranty) although still under 100,000 miles. While the dealer repaired it at no cost that car was starting to nickle/dime me so I bought this new cruze. My question is, so many on here seem to have had loaners given to them with no issue, while my service writer seemed to have a big attitude about it, it's a rental, and he told me I will have to have my credit card swiped in case of "damages". Wouldn't this be a direct bill? In that case, why am I swiping my card? I don't like to give my credit card information to just anyone and am wondering if anyone else has had to do this?


----------



## 2014LT1 (Jan 16, 2014)

My rental is through Enterprise, and yes they required a cc as a security deposit. Every time I have rented a car they want a security deposit. Even though GM pays the bill, you are responsible for damages that may occur to the vehicle. I've had my rental Cruze for 7 weeks now and haven't been charged anything.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

They have only ever made a copy of mine. Didn't actually swipe it. CC is for if you smoke or get it dirty. And then they charge you the 250 clean up fee. 

Delivered from my pigeon


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Zach.K said:


> They have only ever made a copy of mine. Didn't actually swipe it. CC is for if you smoke or get it dirty. And then they charge you the 250 clean up fee.
> 
> Delivered from my pigeon


 99% of Enterprises would swipe your Card for an Authorization Zach. And yes only Enterprise would have the gall to charge you $250 if you return it dirty?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Ruby2013 said:


> I just found out today, by taking my car in to the dealer, that my 2013 cruze is part of the recall. They could not give me a time when the parts would be in. I inisisted they give me a loaner as I am a single woman that spends most of my time driving, alone.


 Why is G.M. providing open ended rentals on the CRUZE for those who complain with units that haven't failed?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Why is G.M. providing open ended rentals on the CRUZE for those who complain with units that haven't failed?


According to the very last paragraph in the recall notice to dealerships, any Cruze that comes in and needs a new half shaft is supposed to be held by the dealership and a loaner provided. This is to comply with Federal Law that states that a dealership can be held liable for any accidents resulting if a car is under a known non-voluntary recall and the service has not been done.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> According to the very last paragraph in the recall notice to dealerships, any Cruze that comes in and needs a new half shaft is supposed to be held by the dealership and a loaner provided. This is to comply with Federal Law that states that a dealership can be held liable for any accidents resulting if a car is under a known non-voluntary recall and the service has not been done.


Once again, we see dealerships going their own way with service based on the current business model (franchises with few restrictions). Ignored TSBs, PIs, no knowledge of emerging issues, nobody using GM's information or knowledge has been the norm for years, if not decades. This was the norm when I started following the Cruze back in March of 2011 and it remains the same now. I would say that if a dealer refuses to provide a loaner, the owner should open a PM with Chevy Customer Care here, call the toll free number in the back of the OM and open an incident. 
Until GM does something about service quality, the customer is on his own.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm going to reply to my own post and I don't intend to threadjack this topic, but there is a similarity between the sales and the service sides of dealers. There are a half dozen Chevy dealerships in my area (less than 20 miles radius) and I could negotiate 6 different deals for the same model/trim level of car. That's a given, but I get to choose the deal before I open my wallet. 

I don't get that kind of choice on the service side, especially if my car isn't safe to drive all around getting estimates from a half dozen "service advisors". In this model, I get the opportunity to get shafted (pun intended) and then go try again at another dealer. Since there is no GM rating system (external or internal) or way to differentiate the good from the bad from the ugly, I get to get lucky or wander in the wilderness until I get lucky.


----------



## Ruby2013 (Nov 15, 2013)

I would be really angry if I was out driving and my part DID fail, while GM knew of this potential and I was left stranded (living in a rural area). However, fortunately for me that was not the case. A loaner (rental) was provided. It's a 2013 Chevy Malibu; bigger than my Cruze but that's ok by me. I did NOT have to swipe my credit card either!! Another plus  I figured it like this; they will either hurry up and get my parts in OR I have a nice loaner to run around in until they do and will continue to make weekend trips to the beach without worrying about racking up miles on my car. No complaints from me!!!


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I only have 6 Months with the 2014 CRUZE, just 2000 miles and 50% Oil life. My front axle is defective, just hasn't cracked and needs to be replaced? I am neither satisfied or unsatisfied with the lack of a rental car. I am 100% dissatisfied with GM's lack of ability to produce replacement parts in a timely manner on the ELEVEN MILLION Units in the United States and hundreds of million worldwide units. While the Lemon Laws are very clear yet vague and normally require repeated attempts, 'Loss of Use' and serious safety concerns also qualify. I would imagine all those who obtained a loaner/rental for 30 days or more will not have a hard time presenting proof in arbitration qualifying for a new Car or their money back if requested including all Taxes and local Government fees?


----------



## CREWZIN (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm back. Took the 14' Cruze in for the first oil change (5,000 miles / 32% oil life left) and had them do another check of the half shaft that's under recall. First, the service manager said I should have had a loaner because of the recall and I explained that the "other" SM said if they inspect it and there's no signs of stress cracks that I could keep driving it. He looked puzzled and went to ask the other SM. Came back and said that I was right. In 40 minutes, they came and got me to say it was done. He also said that the FREE oil changes mean that it's up to me when I bring the car in for an oil change but I could only have 4 in the 2 years FREE time. That's OK with me. I looked at the paperwork and it said that the axle was checked over with nothing found. So now waiting for the new axle to come in for the recall.
In the meantime I'm reading that there's ANOTHER thing on the 13-14 Chevy Cruze for a defective part in the drivers airbag and ANOTHER recall is sure to happen. The airbag could fail to go off in a crash. Just hoping and praying that on my trip up north to see my Grandkids, the axle don't fall apart and it's a safe journey with no crashes. :sad010:


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I got a loaner for the instal process. No Enterpise loaner, it was marked local leasing company and it was a 2012 Malibu 1LT with 40K miles on it. That interior was amazing when it came out but now it seems plain over the newer models and the Cruze.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

CREWZIN said:


> I'm back. Took the 14' Cruze in for the first oil change (5,000 miles / 32% oil life left) and had them do another check of the half shaft that's under recall. First, the service manager said I should have had a loaner because of the recall and I explained that the "other" SM said if they inspect it and there's no signs of stress cracks that I could keep driving it. He looked puzzled and went to ask the other SM. Came back and said that I was right. In 40 minutes, they came and got me to say it was done. He also said that the FREE oil changes mean that it's up to me when I bring the car in for an oil change but I could only have 4 in the 2 years FREE time. That's OK with me. I looked at the paperwork and it said that the axle was checked over with nothing found. So now waiting for the new axle to come in for the recall.
> In the meantime I'm reading that there's ANOTHER thing on the 13-14 Chevy Cruze for a defective part in the drivers airbag and ANOTHER recall is sure to happen. The airbag could fail to go off in a crash. Just hoping and praying that on my trip up north to see my Grandkids, the axle don't fall apart and it's a safe journey with no crashes. :sad010:


Hey CREWZIN,

Although we don't have a whole lot of info regarding this recall, I would be happy to look into this further for you. If you could send me a PM with your VIN, I would be happy to do some research. I understand that this can bring a disheartening feeling, but I will help out the best way I can. Hope to hear from you soon.

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Received a call on Thursday that the axle is in. It will be going in a couple of weeks to have it installed. (My choice, not the dealers. Have too much stuff going on to bring it in)


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

99_XC600 said:


> Received a call on Thursday that the axle is in. It will be going in a couple of weeks to have it installed. (My choice, not the dealers. Have too much stuff going on to bring it in)


Yeah I left the state by the time it came in. You went this far so you should be fine.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Yeah I left the state by the time it came in. You went this far so you should be fine.



That's what I'm thinking as well.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

99_XC600 said:


> That's what I'm thinking as well.


Add me to the list again. My wheel is coated in green goo. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## CREWZIN (Dec 1, 2013)

Call today from Chevy. My new front axle is in and waiting to be installed. I asked about the "almost" recall of the part for the drivers air-bag deployment because I might as well have both things done at once and she told me to hold on. A couple minutes later she said that mine wasn't part of that scenario and only a very few Cruse's were affected by that part. Asked her how long to install the front axle and she said about two hours so I have an appointment Wednesday morning to get that done.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Crewzin - good thinking to check about the air bag recall.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Anytime you go into a Dealership for factory service they automatically run your vin for any service campaigns. I also asked when I had my shaft in last week, of course checked with the GM Recall Center too!
https://recalls.gm.com/?evar18=GMcom#/


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

See Ford joint the half axle recall, but only claim if you are in Park, your car can roll away. Wonder if they are using the same Chinese vendor as Chevy. Sure they are the lowest bidder.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

CREWZIN said:


> Call today from Chevy. My new front axle is in and waiting to be installed. I asked about the "almost" recall of the part for the drivers air-bag deployment because I might as well have both things done at once and she told me to hold on. A couple minutes later she said that mine wasn't part of that scenario and only a very few Cruse's were affected by that part. Asked her how long to install the front axle and she said about two hours so I have an appointment Wednesday morning to get that done.


Hey CREWZIN,

I'll be looking out for your update Wednesday regarding your appointment to get the axle done. We appreciate any feedback that you will have regarding the repair and if a further concerns arise. Enjoy the rest of your weekend! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## CREWZIN (Dec 1, 2013)

Went to the scheduled appointment this morning. It was for 8AM and I arrived about 7:45. Service manager came right out, took my information and I went to the waiting room. At 9:05 they came and got me, said everything was done. Not bad and pretty fast. Signed a couple papers and off I went. Overall a pleasant experience and they asked me to be sure to fill out the email questionnaire when it arrives on my computer and they'd appreciate high marks if I was pleased with my visit.

BTW: Same dealer is offering to make all payments till next year, pay for all gas until next year and oil changes for two years on ALL new Chevrolet's sold this month.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I wonder if that's 87 or a pre determined amount based on how many miles a leased car would drive?


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi CREWZIN,

I'm pleased to hear that you had a great dealership visit! and that your dealer was able to get you back on the road! I will be glad to document this feedback within our system. Please let us know if you ever have any questions or concerns. We will be here to help!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## CREWZIN (Dec 1, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> I wonder if that's 87 or a pre determined amount based on how many miles a leased car would drive?


Merc6. 

Here's what it says in the extremely small print about the free gas: "_Fuel expenses based on federal fuel gas charges stated on Monroney Label divided by 2 equals 6 months". _ WHATEVER the heck that means! :grin:

*ALSO*, they changed the oil change give away from 24 months FREE oil changes (which is what I got), to: 50% off of Premium Oil Changes for the first owner of the car for life. 




Kristen.

Thank you.


----------

